# MIUI Lockscreens for CM7 based ROMS



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

While i'm not ready to move over to MIUI (currently on Liquid 2.6) i am amazed at all the lockscreens available.

Is there anyway of flashing the MIUI Lockscreens over to the CM7 based roms, or are the two roms too far apart to make this possible.

just a thought for the smarter people out there.

thanks


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

i too would love a way to get all those amazing lockscreens on a standard rom but not sure its possible i think that the theme capabilities are built into the rom though so not sure if cm7 would be able to have them


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved to droid x secion. please use development section for releases only. thanks


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

One thing people need to remember when thinking about miui. You can indeed use any launcher you like! It doesn't have to feel at all like an iphone mash up unless you want it too. That said I would be willing to bet anyone on cm7 would be blown away by the customization available in miui.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

I also would like this.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

There should be some way to do this. I've used metamorph to customize cm7 sliders which would make me think it's possible to add anything from other roms. I imagine it's a matter of how much work would be involved in porting or making alternatives.

After thinking some more, I imagine the amount of work would be extensive due to the number processes it interfaces with (calls, messages, music, and whatever other goodies are incorporated). It'd be nice to have someone with an actual knowledge to chime in


----------

